# Greend stuff coming out of stick insect poo hole



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

yeah sorry for the lack of adult wording it just easyer to describe.

My only male Sungaya inexpectate who is well over a year old is producing bright green goo out of his poo hole. Originally I thought sperm package before I realized witch stick it was.

Is it because he is old and posabley dieing or has he got over excited:blush:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

Intersting. I just posted about more or less the same thing in my indian sticks.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/939366-stick-insect-illness.html


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I orrigonaly though it was something to do with mating but if your female indians are doing then I dunno


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just had a good look and found a nematode worm moving about. you can see it in the pic. :gasp:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

Or mayby just its reproduction organ, not sure.......


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Their "blood" is green so that is part of their body so probably a prolapse. I've never had it happen to one of my sticks so I don't know how it will actually affect them :/


----------

